# Rock Island 1911 45ACP



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

$400, 2 magazines, holster no case


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Did you buy it or selling it?

At the top of the page click on "The Market Place",that's where you should put this if it's for sale.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

Sorry, my post got cut off...I saw this for sale in a gun shop.

I guess I am asking...

1. Any experience with Rock Island?
2. Is $400 + tax a good price?
3. If $400 isn't, what would be a good counter? ($400 is the tag price, what they are asking for this)

I am assuming that because there is no case, no manual, etc., that it's used...

Ballistics look decent but they wouldn't let me break it down, or even show me how to (so had to assume standard 1911 style build)...

Couldn't fire it before buying, so an unknown there, but would assume its safe to fire coming from a gun store (local shop here in WV....I am passing thru and need to decide by tomorrow)


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

I will be purchasin one myself here soon. I had a local 1911 specialist kind of fill me in on several different 1911 on the market and I was willing to spend good money on one and believe it or not he pointed me in the direction of the Rock Island 1911. He pulled out a Colt 1911 he had there and showed me the guns in comparison, only differences were the beaver tail, hammer and main spring housing. He said you change those few things over you pretty much have yourself a Colt for a lot less and there materials are the same. I trust him because he coulda pointed me in the $1500 direction but didnt. What sealed the deal is his wife carries one.


----------



## thepozr (Jan 7, 2014)

I just purchased a Rock Island. That seems like a pretty good price. It's probably your base model. If not, jump all over it! I just got mine this week. I've put 50 rounds through it and love it. It shoots great. My gun guy was about the same as the above posters. Showed me a Kimber next to the Rock Island. I couldn't tell any difference except for the price. It seems to be a good gun. Good luck if you decide to purchase.


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Im curious to know if the OP ended up with the gun or not. Hopefully he didnt shoot his computer lol


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

I, unfortunately did not. Went back the next day after getting spousal approval and someone had already bought it...


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Awwww that sucks


----------



## ddenatale (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm looking at the Tactical model in 9mm. Priced at under 500.00. Fit and finish great..locks up tighter than a drum.
Anything better and you're looking at a Wilson Combat or Les Baer @ 6x the price!!


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

How about this one?

Armscor Rock Island Armory Tactical Pistol 9mm 9rd 5-inch Black Online Gun Store


----------



## Kilibreaux (Mar 5, 2014)

RIA 1911 GI model from Bud's for $329. Beautiful park finish, "classic" configuration and control layout. Took it to the range and pumped 250 rounds through it without a single malfunction of any kind - brand new, out the box.

It really doesn't matter how much you pay for a 1911...what matters is that it was put together by people who understand how all the parts should fit together. This new RIA isn't "loose" by any means, but clearly whoever put all these parts together knew what they were doing.

There are a LOT of people out there paying 3x-5x more for guns that don't perform one iota "better" unless you consider the name on the slide as being "performance."


----------



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

OGCJason said:


> I, unfortunately did not. Went back the next day after getting spousal approval and someone had already bought it...


Man I feel for you because I saw a perfect Colt 1908 in .380 at a pawn shop many years ago for $150 and I didn't have that amount to purchase it. It was in perfect condition and marked US Property. Went back two days later and it was gone. I have regretted it ever since. This was about 1974 and it also had an original box. Now I carry cash to purchase what I want and heck with Wife approval but I don't tell her what to purchase either. I think she takes advantage of that, I know she does. Ha!
J


----------



## hoghead32 (Sep 20, 2013)

My rock after break in is soooo accurate....just as good as my Ed Brown and better than my new Dan Wesson VBob,,,at least until I get a few more hundred rounds threw it, I know the Wesson will come around but it's not ready yet...sometimes I don't even have to aim that well for my Rock Island to find its way to the bullseye...seriously!!


----------



## AjayTaylor (Nov 1, 2014)

I bought a Rock in the PX at Fort Bragg. It is the compact model, came with two magazines, case, and CD Rom. It was $415 out the door. I only shot it once, and it was dead on. I left it at my Brother's house. He is retired military, and is kind of getting rid of his "stuff" as his health is not good.
He traded me two Colt Model 70's for my Rocky, which may be the deal of the century. I was very impressed with my Rock Island, and I will probably get another compact sometime to carry. You never know when You'll see some jerk running at a bunch of innocent Police Officers brandishing a hatchet. They deserve a visit from Rocky and his 8 little friends.


----------



## AjayTaylor (Nov 1, 2014)

You can get a brand new one with the case, CD Rom, two mags. Brand New is better. How in the heck did the case disappear? I wouldn't pay $400 for a used Rock Island even if it was all there. For $400, You're doing him a favor.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Without knowing where you are located I can't say if it is a good price or not. Where I live it is a high price. The thing about a good deal is if you are happy about what you give and get. When you are happy with both then it is a good deal for you, what I paid for any given pistol doesn't mean much unless you live near me.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, sounds like Rock Island Arsenal has it going on. I have only read a couple of articles about their guns. I do like their ammo...Armscor. I have shot their 9mm and .40 S&W loads, and they are certainly worth every penny.


----------



## AjayTaylor (Nov 1, 2014)

The one that I bought shot fine. if the guy at the gun shop said that it's three parts away from being Colt,....well, I don't know about that. I would say that You definitely get Your money's worth with the Rocky.
The difference is, in my uneducated opinion, that in 100 years the Colt will probably be worth more than it is now. if You put a new Wolff spring in it every few years it will still be a smooth piece. Just look at the 130 year old SAA's. They are still great shooters, and worth 20 or more times what hey cost back then. The early 1911's are hard to compare, because now they're hardened throughout, and the early ones were only hardened in the heavy wear spots, and they were built to be a 5000 round gun. After that they were either put in a drawer or completely rebuilt. I bought a new RIA, and I would compare its durability to the old Colts. The MIM parts will all have to be replaced. I think a lot of modern Colt 1911's, with good maintenance, will still be a good shooter with 90% of th original parts intact.
One thing about the RIA that worried me was slide to frame durability. I think that to meet that $400 price point, something has to give, and I would hate for it to get crazy loose on the slide fit. A I said, I bought one. Nice gun and fun to shoot. I just don't think it will still be around in 100 years, and if it is, it will be a wall hanger or completely rebuilt. I also want a firearm that I'm serious about to be a nice heirloom. RIA will never take that role. Buy a new one. Get the nice case and paperork and You will have a decent weapon to pass down. Buy the used one with none of the original stuff that cme with it, and You have a gun.
In 1982, I was offered a 1911 for $50 that rattled when You shook it, and I didn't do that much because it felt like parts could fall out. I firmly believe that even with a lot of grease and maintenance, the RIA will still be a rattle trap in 20 years. I think that they're a great weapon to carry, and not shoot a lot. For that role, I would buy a new compact. And please remember, I bought one, and enjoyed shooting it when it was brand new. Spend $200 more and get a base model Colt. It will last forever and increase in value, plus, Your Son will think that You had fine taste in firearms, and He (or She), will love owning n shooting "Dad's old Colt." And they'll smile every time that they take it out of the case. If it's the RIA, when they take it out, they'll say, this was Dad's gun. Leave thm something to remember You by, and their kids will be fighting over it. That's what I want. A good fight over my old Colt 100 years after I'm dead.


----------



## HARTLOCK (Aug 11, 2011)

I've got two RIA's, one is full size 1911, adjustable rear sight, elevation only and one
commander size, with the rail on bottom and it will just chew the center out of the
target. You wont regret buying one.


----------



## rglassma (Mar 21, 2015)

I have a Rock Island Tac II VZ FS that I bought a couple of years ago. It is absolutely a fantastic gun !! I have over 1000 rounds through it. I love the adjustable IPA rear sight and the orange FO front sight. Shoots pretty much anything that I put through it after the last trip to NV. I just loaded up a 130 SWC 185 gr berry's bullets. They didn't quite come out the way I wanted. But, the gun still ate them up !!!!

I am now looking at a 9mm by them as well. You will not be disappointed. But, if there is an issue, their CS is top notch for sure.


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

I have had a few. If you love the holster then that is a good price. Not a great price, but O.K. That is also assuming there are no issues with the pistol. New ones down here are in the $450-500 area. Of course 1 mag and no holster. I have sort of been sniffing one in 10mm that is $499.


----------



## LtScott14 (May 31, 2011)

I own the Gov't Mod RIA. As plain as a Jane could be. Have fired 400rds, not any issues. Really haven't try the issued magazine, using Wilson 47D's, down loaded from 8 to 7.(Seats in gun perfectly-don't have to jam the extra round in mag), and Chip MCcormicks 7 rd mags. 
Some prefer the 8 rd, I like the 7rd due to the above loading scenario. 
I have installed a main spring housing,(with lanyard ring) wide thumb hammer, and WW2 Grips, to enhance the WW2 appearance. All parts were Colt parts, and fit perfect. 
Have had probably 6 previous 1911's, mixed brands, but this is a no whistles/bells model, and slowly becoming a favorite. 

Have also added a 4.25 bbl Commander from MAC arms.(another Phillippine Co.) Lots of extras, really cost effective pricing. New with case n magazine $425.00. I would be happy to carry either one for a CCW, and home defense firearm. These are winner guns guys! You can add or change and not need to make a loan on your children to afford them. They work!


----------



## glockman99 (Jul 4, 2015)

I have RIA 1911-A1 Tactical .45 that I LOVE.


----------

